# Lumix or Canon???



## visi0n

Hello everyone,

I'm completely new to photography and would like to start it just as a hobby, I think my main focus would be people, scenery, and landscape. I was planning to purchase a bridge camera, either Canon Powershot SX40 HS or the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150 but still not completely sure which one to get. I'm leaning toward the Lumix because of reviews, but both seem to be great. But I would like some input from others before spending $400ish. Here are a few questions that will help me determine which one...

1) I don't know anything about camera processors, but a lot of people were saying that the Canon SX40 has the DIGIC 5 processor and its suppose to be the "main selling point". No one has mentioned anything about Lumix FZ150's Venus processor, but I'm sure its great as well, but should processors be the game changer for cameras?

2) Reviews mentioned that the Lumix FZ150 allows people to take RAW and JPEG files, while Canon SX40 only takes JPEGs. As a new photographer do RAW images really make a difference in IQ? I read about the difference between them and saw some examples on a few websites, but it didn't see that different.

And just a side question, does a Class 10 SD card affect how fast the camera takes a picture/shutter speed? If so, would getting a lower class SD not be a good decision?

Thanks!
visi0n


----------



## Judobreaker

I'm not entirely sure on what camera to take as I have no experience with the Canons.
I own a Lumix DMC-FZ18 myself for quite a few years now though and I've been really pleased with it.

I can shed a bit of light on the SD cards though.
The higher class SD cards are faster when writing files to them or reading files from them. This means that after a photo is taken the photo will be stored faster enabling you to shoot your next photo sooner.
Shutter speeds are totally unaffected here.
Before buying the fastest card you can find however it is a good idea to look at the writing speed of the camera itself.
Your maximum writing speed is limited by the camera, having a card which allows a higher writing speed than the camera can handle is just useless.
The optimal choice would be an SD card with the exact same writing speed as your camera.


----------



## Dao

Have you ever consider an entry level DSLR or mirrorless interchangeable-lens camera?  As for point and shoot, what about the Canon G12?

As for SD card speed, as far as photo concerns in point and shoot camera, the limitation is usually not with the flash memory card.  It is the shutter lag on the camera itself.   And camera usually has memory buffer, so you do not need to wait for the camera to save the photo to  the flash memory card before you can take another photo.  The camera put the image in it's buffer and resume operation. And write to the memory flash card while you are busy composing the next shot.

If shutter lagging is a concern, you may need to read more reviews about the camera you are planning to buy or try them out in person.  It varies from camera to camera.   Shutter lag usually is not an issue with DSLR. 

As far as what flash card is needed for the camera, check with the camera user manual and see what is the recommendation.


----------



## EchoingWhisper

I'd go for a Nikon D3100, Canon 1000D, Canon G12 or Canon S95.


----------



## visi0n

Ya after doing for research and asking on other forums, majority of the people are telling meto get a entry-level DLSR instead, I was planning to spend around $400ish but now looking into entry level DSLR's, as "Echoingwhisper" mentioned I was interested in the Nikon D3100. I did some research and most of the review are positive and it seems to have the features that I wanted. But yes any input on other good entry level cameras or information about the Nikon D3100 would be much appreciated ! And thanks for the information about RAW files and SD Class 10 cards; I plan to just get a Class 10 overall. Also just to make sure, I have Abode Photoshop CS4, would I be able to open RAW images or do I need another software?

Thanks!
-visi0n


----------



## jaomul

Only thing is you do get very useful,carryable and major zoom with bridge cameras. I got a lumix fz28 about 2 years ago. It's a great camera but I got bit more into photography and got a dslr. The fz-150 is newer and supposedly has major fast focus system. Canon has bigger zoom. It's probably down to which you think you would use more. Both are highly recommended.  Dslr choice will cost to get anything close to the focal range you get with the bridge cameras. If you don't shoot to much in low light the bridge has a lot to offer


----------



## jim5k

Is it too late to reply? I'd go with a bridge camera, especially since you're just starting and not even sure how far you want to go. A dSLR is a considerably more expensive commitment, especially if you want anything close to that zoom range. You'd need a second lens, maybe more. Then you'll have to carry that stuff around, so get a good bag.

  As for which one, SX40 or FZ150, I'm struggling with that too (which is how I got here). I would LOVE a 35x zoom, but the Panasonic sounds like a camera geared more for enthusiasts - RAW, 52mm filters, build quality (reviews suggest the Canon feels cheap), and better LCD & flash. Looks better too ;-). If you intend to pursue the hobby futher, I'd recommend the FZ150 because of RAW & filter capability.  Personally I'm leaning that way, but I still can't get that 35x zoom out of my head. Great for wildlife.

  My last two cameras were a Canon S3IS (very early bridge) and a Panasonic G2 ("SLR-like"). Love them both - they fill different niches. I'm hoping my next camera will be somewhere in between - the convenience of a super-zoom (one camera fits all) with decent control & image quality closer to the G2 (wish it had an APS-C instead of M4/3 sensor, but it's not bad). My only other regret is not having access to Nikon lenses. I'm still hurt that Nikon doesn't make a digital camera I like.

  To be honest, I'm biased against dSLRs. My roots are in film. I lugged around a backpack full of fixed focal length lenses (and all the accoutrements) because they were better than zooms. Exclusively Nikon optics, of course. But I've never owned a dSLR. I don't want a mirror & pentaprism anymore. That was necessary in the days of yore, but every single LCD (even on the cheapest cameras) displays exactly what the recording lens sees. To me it just makes digital cameras needlessly fat & mechanical (compare size to the Sony NEX). True, LCDs have disadvantages (in bright light, refresh rate), but they have advantages too (in low light, digital tools, conveying information). And they keep getting better.


----------

